# Who's exploring tomorrow Morning/Lunchtime??



## Derelict-UK (Apr 28, 2011)

Surely it's one of the best times to go out exploring?

No one at work
No one around
Security (probably) watching the Royal Wedding

= (probably) hassle free exploring!


I think I will watch the highlights or record it and enjoy the day off exploring!!


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 28, 2011)

Excellent thinking D-UK. I'm thinking of a few sites near me that will definitely be people free!


----------



## mookster (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm working


----------



## RichardH (Apr 29, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> Surely it's one of the best times to go out exploring?



Actually, we're having a republican-burning party. Getting into the spirit of the thing, and whatnot.

:wcool:


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 29, 2011)

RichardH said:


> Actually, we're having a republican-burning party...


 I'll have to make sure I'm not up your way then! 
I'd definitely be out & about looking, but because it's another bloody bank holiday there isn't the bus service!  
Definitely not watching anything slightly royal related, though.


----------



## RichardB (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll be exploring a Diageo bottling hall today, whether I like it or not. As long as they don't have the radio on I'll be happy.


----------



## muppet (Apr 29, 2011)

i think the queen will be out all day could be worth a nose if any one is round that way


----------



## vogelport (Apr 29, 2011)

just come online to plan a days exploring.a 2 hour drive to eastend house i reckon.


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2011)

Possibly not a good day for rooftopping on Whitehall though...


----------

